# Shades of Sweeney Todd



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm curious as to how killing someone and turning her into a meat pie "purifies" her?

http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/15/world/americas/brazil-cannibalism/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is why I never eat meat pies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The police say the victums could number 10! I think anyone who, blughhh, ate one of those, blughhh, meat pies is also a victum!!!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I dunno, I think I might honestly eat a meat pie from her now.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

there are so many things which make me glad i'm a vegetarian, and this is one of them.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it wrong that this made me crave meat pie when i read this


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok.... what the heck IS a meat pie????


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Ok.... what the heck IS a meat pie????


kinda like the previous form of a hot pocket i think.
Mince pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mincemeat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a recipe for a meat pie. Please note "humans" are not in the ingredient list:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/meat-pie/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> This is why I never eat meat pies.


This is why I don't cook. I go through all the trouble of killling someone, preparing the body, baking the pie, and then noone wants to eat. Fine! Eat out if you want. But don't come crying to me when you find out they have used dog or horse meat, instead of fine longpig.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Should you drink a red or white wine with a people pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Should you drink a red or white wine with a people pie?


Serve a nice chianti with fava beans.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Ok.... what the heck IS a meat pie????


:jol: I am not sure but it tastes like chicken....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

GothicCandle said:


> kinda like the previous form of a hot pocket i think.
> Mince pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mincemeat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hot Pockets hmmmm are you sure???  



RoxyBlue said:


> Here's a recipe for a meat pie. Please note "humans" are not in the ingredient list:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/meat-pie/


This actually sounds kind of good!!! 
I saw _Sweeney Todd_ on stage in the early 80's. Unfortunately ever since then, that is all I can ever think of when I hear meat pie!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I am not sure but it tastes like chicken....


Bahahahaha


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Hot Pockets hmmmm are you sure???


well, meat encased in dough. I've no idea if they taste alike. I've never had a meat pie and I don't remember what hot pockets taste like. They smell horrible enough, i don't know why anyone eats them lol


----------

